

Ascii histograms and more cool data analysis tools in Python - aditya
http://jehiah.cz/a/data-hacks

======
cnvogel
If you are into real data analysis on the unix-commandline, including ASCII
histograms... and are not afraid of 70s-style forgran programming, you should
have a look at PAW; the physics analysis workstation.

library/program site: <http://cernlib.web.cern.ch/cernlib/>

sample session transcript: <http://pastebin.com/w8GxRPzU>

This kind of ASCII dumping of data was the standard for a long time, and even
in the early 90s, people used things like ASCII terminals (e.g. the wonderful
Falcos that could superimpose simple graphics on a "2nd" alternatively shown
display page).

E.g. have a look at the printout on <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal>
, that's most likely a "waterfall" display of received signals on a
astronomical radio-telescope with number 0...9, A...Z (or something like that)
representing the bin scale.

Also gnuplot has useful drivers to dump out ASCII pictures (or, using the
XTERM Tektronix graphics capabilities, also line graphics). This even works
over a simple ssh-session, so it might even be an advantage if you have to
check some data on a distant machine.

Or scp the data over, and use Excel ;-) {NO! JUST JOKING!}

------
devmonk
_a tool to pass stdin to stdout for a set time period._

I'm curious what that has to do with data analysis.

~~~
dqh
It can be used to take a sample of desired duration from a log file of a
running system. When combined with other tools in the collection this would be
useful for quick and dirty evaluation of the effect of configuration changes,
for example.

------
bialecki
Very cool. Does it support horizontal histograms? :P

